# Central New York Map(s)



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_New_York

Is anyone aware of good detailed maps of Central NY? The link above shows what I mean by Central NY.
I was recently there for almost a week and the cycling is just amazing. For certain I'm taking another vaction in the area.

I'm not looking for 'cycling maps' per se but something that has more detail than the AAA map I made due with. There are a lot of smaller country roads that didn't show on my map so sometimes I didn't take them not for fear they wouldn't be good for cycling but because I didn't know where they'd bring me. Looking for a map(s) not to find good roads for cycling (because I'm convinced they all are) but just to see where each road goes to help plan routes.

By the way if you haven't been to this area to ride I'd highly recommend going.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

since you're using this new technology called the internet.... try using yahoo maps, google maps, etc.

Unless you're renting a cabin that has no internet, then you would need to hit up a Barnes & Noble off of the Tru-way to pick up those map books


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

What is so amazing about it? I'd also describe The Northern Catskills as amazing due to the well maintained roads, mountain air, good cycling climbs and lack of traffic compared to roads in NY. The Catskills has the virtue that its reachable by train or car and is within 90-120 minutes of commute time each way.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

When I rode the Finger Lakes region I had to be real careful to check the pavement status of even medium sized roads. I rode several freshly paved, numbered County roads that connected on Google, but inevitably and inexplicably transitioned to dirt and gravel for a few miles over the taller hills. Besides that it was beautiful to ride, nice climbs and great views with decent wines and restaurants to boot!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds like a great excuse for a gravel bike or a road bike with larger tires.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Trek_5200 said:


> Sounds like a great excuse for a gravel bike or a road bike with larger tires.


To me it sounds like a great excuse to up the DOT budget!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

-I'm looking for paper maps becasue google and the like doesn't allow me both have the detail (smaller roads) I want while covering a large enough area. I don't want to patch work a bunch of print outs.

-Trek 5200. Why are you telling me the Catskills are 90-120 min away by car or train? Are you aware there are people in the world not from NYC or where ever you are saying is 90-120 min. away from the Catskills?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

you have to remember, with paper maps, they don't get updated as often as maps you can get on the internet or GPS, so the published date is important.

People from the 5 boros, call anything north of them, Upstate NY, including Yonkers.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I doubt it. Rural roads don't tend to change. Have you been to this area? We're not talking exits, tunnels ect. There's really nothing that could change.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I doubt it. Rural roads don't tend to change. Have you been to this area? We're not talking exits, tunnels ect. There's really nothing that could change.


towards western NY? No. I spend my time in the Adirondacks.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I stayed in Cooperstown and rode from there. I did 4 centuries, one in each direction so covered quite a large area extending from Cooperstown. It's a fantastic area for cycling. 

I was in Adirondacks (Lake Placid) for a couple days prior to that. Also great, especially Whiteface.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm a fan of paper maps, but they are getting harder to find. I have a decent map of the Finger Lakes produced by Jimapco which has a website: Custom Maps, Road Maps & Ski Maps | Custom Mapping Services by JIMAPCO and it appears you can purchase maps directly from them. I bought mine at Mayer's newsstand in Ithaca several years ago, but they closed sometime in 2014. AAA also produced a Finger Lakes area map that had more detail than the usual NYS map.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

jmoryl said:


> AAA also produced a Finger Lakes area map that had more detail than the usual NYS map.


AAA may be a good choice except they have zero online options to select or view what actual paper maps they provide. From all I can tell, you have to visit a physical store to actually buy maps. Not real conveinent unless you live in proximity to a store. Dumb.

Rand McNally would be my next choice for paper maps, but their website is either geared to on-line directions, purchasing a GPS, or buying a paper atlas. I couldn't even tell if they still make paper maps of the individual states, like the old days. 

Possibly visiting a Barnes and Nobles would be a good option as they usually have a good map section. 

As to Google vs. paper ?, one useful thing I find about Google is in satellite view, you can usually determine if a road is pavement or dirt as you can typically see if a road has lane markings or not, or if it's asphalt or dirt. Usually.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I guess I'm spoiled because I live near AAA's north Jersey headquarters in Florham Park where they have a shop. I'm no longer a member because my insurer throws in a towing service with my auto policy, but if you had AAA Premier the maps were free.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. JIMAPCO might be winner. The have a Central NY map which, if it's more detailed then the AAA map of the entires State is, will be perfect.

The AAA map I used last time was definitely good enough to scope out some really good rides but it's designed for tourists in cars so tends to leave off side and smaller roads that wouldn't be efficient in getting anywhere if you're using a car. As a cyclist those are the roads I want to use (though I must say the main roads in this area are pretty darn good too).


----------

